# Ideas for masking white garage doors?



## OxyMoron (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a garage haunt and the doors will be up with a façade over the garage door openings. Problem is - the doors are bright white! So in their up position any ambient light is magnified in the room. I want to cover them in black while still being able to operate the garage doors because it is so very sweet at the end of the night just to pull out the façade and close those doors. Cleanup can wait till the weekend! Thx


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmmmm...How about some black landscaping plastic or other black material held by clothes pins or those spring clamps that look like clothes pins. Attach to tracks and other parts of the door to hold in place. Should only take a few minute to remove at the end of the night.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Black visqueen?


----------



## OxyMoron (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the landscape fabric idea as it is not shiny. I do have the black visqueen but it works best for hanging vertically I find. I wish there were something like Saran Wrap that clings but in black! Because the doors are in the up position the clearance is already pretty low. If there is any sagging in the material it is going to be distracting. So still not sure how to hang the landscape fabric for a tight fit. I definitely don't want to tape - did that once and the glue never completely came off - yuck.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

If the garage door is sectional (there are usually ribs so to speak along each section). Maybe you can let the visqueen sag a little then pinch the material at the ribs to take up the slack where needed.

Clamps like this. They are fairly strong.
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-12-nylon-spring-clamp-69292.html


----------



## OxyMoron (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh that's nice - and the price is right! Thank you spider web!! That just might work


----------



## Kelly_A (Sep 24, 2013)

You might be able to secure the fabric to the door ribs by using short lengths of PVC with a single lengthwise cut to make a "C" clamp. Then just press them on over the fabric. 

Measured ribs on my doors, looks like 1 1/2" ID would be about perfect. Lowes has white 10' sections for less than $6. That would make a whole bunch of clamps, but you'd have to paint or stain them. If you could locate black PVC it would save you a lot of time. 

End of night take-down should be as easy as pulling down from one edge of the fabric, they'd all just pop off.


----------



## Kelly_A (Sep 24, 2013)

Did a quick search for black 1.5" PVC. Looks like there's also a flexible version available for use in irrigation and water gardens. It costs more, but might be easier to section and to cut lengthwise. I'm guessing you could just use a box knife (rather than needing a jigsaw or circular saw).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

PartyCity has rolls of black plastic tablecloth (100 feet = $16.99)...use some 3M removeable tabs to stick the plastic to the door...done.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

At my old house in AZ I had a garage door issue similar to yours, my solution was to put pink foam board up in the door sections with construction adhesive, then I simply painted the foam black, it worked great, and depending on your location it would add a bit of insulation to the garage in the winter months.... My garage out there was a good bit cooler afterwards due to the insulating from the heat of the sun beating on the garage all day long.


----------



## OxyMoron (Sep 8, 2011)

All great ideas - I'm glad I posted the question! Thank you.


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

I did the foam as well, from home depot but I got the foilbacked stuff, it was easy to paint. the walls I use the 4 mil black plastic sheeting from home depot, I use 1/2 inch electrical PVC Pipe and tape the plastic sheeting to it and hang from the ceiling. 
This makes it eaisier to pack it up, just roll the walls up arounf the pipe and store.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

OxyMoron said:


> I have a garage haunt and the doors will be up with a façade over the garage door openings. Problem is - the doors are bright white! So in their up position any ambient light is magnified in the room. I want to cover them in black while still being able to operate the garage doors because it is so very sweet at the end of the night just to pull out the façade and close those doors. Cleanup can wait till the weekend! Thx


make the garage door a mausoleum. get a 3 styrofoam panels, cut out 2x3ft squares out of one piece, attach to the other panels with liquid nails, they will hang easily on your door with fishing wire.


----------

